# Headset loose causing problem



## davgus (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a Litespeed Tachyon. I believe it's a 2003 model. It has a regular headset, not integrated. I was going to install a new Chris King headset but discovered that the head tube diameter was too big. The top part of the original Cane Creek headset just sits loose in the head tube. There's quite a bit of play when braking. I have felt for a long time that something was wrong with the bike. When I stand to pedal hard it feels likes the brakes have been applied. I wonder if this could be the problem.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

Don't ride the bike when the headset is out of adjustment like that. Sounds like you should take it to a shop and have it looked at.


----------

